
Apple's secret NoSQL sauce includes a hefty dose of Cassandra - ycombi42
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/apples-secret-nosql-sauce-includes-a-hefty-dose-of-cassandra/
======
Cieplak
I thought that they intended to replace Cassandra with FoundationDB:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/why-apple-bought-
foundationdb...](http://www.businessinsider.com/why-apple-bought-
foundationdb-2015-3)

~~~
eloff
That was an acquire hire. They shutdown foundation db.

------
izzle49
this seems like an ad for cassandra, many comments on how it scales and how
partitioning is easy but no concrete examples at all. Having used cassandra in
the past, it sure isn't the holy grail of nosql dbs, especially not for
analytics that this article suggests

~~~
cmrdporcupine
I have used Cassandra in the past and would consider using it again but I
agree its strength is not for 'analytics'. I'd say its strength is needing to
scale reads and writes out on large large quantities of relatively simple data
that you do not want to lose and you need low latency access to, and for when
data needed to be easily partitioned across machines and data centres. I used
it for data needed in realtime bidding systems for ad exchanges. It seemed
well suited for that.

Then again, it's been 5 years since I worked with it, there have been
improvements. Back then it had a _lot_ of warts, and I spent a lot of time
fighting JVM GC pauses.

~~~
throwaway859876
Warts are still there, maybe worse with vnodes. Enjoy!

~~~
cmrdporcupine
At the time it felt like it should be something rewritten in C++ (or Rust
now).

I do miss getting to play with stuff like that.

